# Faulty Tachometer on 95 Sentra GLE



## Guest (Dec 20, 2003)

My tach started acting up about a year ago. Sometimes it worked fine other times it bounced around. On long trips, it used to bounce around for a few minutes and then get back to normal. Now, it starts from about 700 rpm when I turn on the key and slowly rises beyond the 8000 mark, depending on how long I have been driving. when I switch off, it drops all the way back. any ideas on what I could do to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nori233 said:


> My tach started acting up about a year ago. Sometimes it worked fine other times it bounced around. On long trips, it used to bounce around for a few minutes and then get back to normal. Now, it starts from about 700 rpm when I turn on the key and slowly rises beyond the 8000 mark, depending on how long I have been driving. when I switch off, it drops all the way back. any ideas on what I could do to fix it?
> 
> Thanks


you need a new cluster... a couple of se-r guys have had the same problem and they hit the junk yard up..


www.car-parts.com


----------

